# Canterbury CCC site - any good



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Canterbury CCC site

We are off there for the BH weekend in aug for 4 nights and then off to france for 10 days.

Is this site any good? Seems well situated and facilitated but members comments appreciated


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its ok. MHF had a rally there back in the winter just before Xmas. Facilities are good and there is a bus service to Canterbury city centre 2 mins walk away.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We liked it. Clean, friendly and big. We didn't find it easy to get there though. Even TomTom made a mistake and mislead us.

Have you met this site:

http://www.ukcampsites.co.uk/

I find it very useful for consumer reviews of various sites.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, nice place. We've been there a couple of times., Easy bus into Canterbury from just outside. The pubs on the road into town are a bit dubious, so don't bother. there's a nice little pub down the road at the side of the site; they do food, but looked quite busy when we were there - easy cycling distance! 
The golf club opposite could be ok if you look like a golfer, they may ask questions otherwise! I met a friend of mine there who is a member!!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

We were there for a long weekend at the beginning of June. Good site and facilities and bus stop in easy reach to get into Canterbury. We thought a visit round "Canterbury Tales" was excellent.
Enjoy and safe travelling.
Ian


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*ccc canterbury*

We've been there a couple of times. A quiet site, lovely clean shower block and very close to the bus stop. only about 10 mins into the town itself. Canterbury has the usual shopping centre but also some nice little shops and plenty of places to eat. The Cathedral was worth a visit.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Great - thanks to everyone.
phill


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We found this site very good. Lots of new hardstandings, and an easy walk into canterbury.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------

